# Free 5/4 oak boards. League City



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a few pieces of 5/4 oak, think it’s red oak 
It’s been sticked for several years So it’s nice and dry 
About 8 feet long. 

Free to someone who can actually use it. 
Don’t want to enable anyone’s hoarding habit.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If I can pick it up after lunch I would like it.

Thanks
JOhn


----------



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

PM me and we can set it up


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

basicfish said:


> PM me and we can set it up


Sent you a PM.

John


----------



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

Gone! Gone!Gone!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

basicfish said:


> Gone! Gone!Gone!


Thank you, Thank you, Thanks you!!!

John


----------

